# Sex wins vs Porn



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I have been having a bit of a slow sex life for a while. Some of you might know that already after seeing some bitter posts of mine over the last week or two.

Essentially my wife has very severe PMS. She becomes very moody pre period and I avoid her and really dislike her during that phase. Last cycle she went rude/nasty for 2 weeks before her period. Then she had her actual period then came down with a nasty cold she couldnt shake for around 4 weeks. Then about another week of my daughter being sick. 

So not much loving for around 6 weeks! 

About 2 weeks into the dry 6weeks I noticed I had developed a routine of taking care of myself everyday to a little bit of light porn. 

Last night the dry spell ended. Praise the lord! 

Suddenly the black cloud over my head lifted , work was a breeze today and my children are less irritating.
And the routine of rubbing one out to porn disintergrated. 

I would far rather have sex with my wife than take care of sexual frustration manually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## long_done (Jun 5, 2014)

See if your wife is open to medication or surgery to deal with the severe PMS. I'm so glad I'm a man and don't deal with this, but if I was a woman and had severe PMS, you bet I'd be seeing any treatment to help deal with it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Can I ask if your wife has been to her doctor? I think she may need some medical help for her severe PMS. I would hate for the two of you to continue in this cycle until menopause.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

soulseer said:


> Essentially my wife has very severe PMS. *She becomes very moody pre period *and I avoid her and really dislike her during that phase. Last cycle she went *rude/nasty* for 2 weeks before her period. Then she had her actual period then came down with a nasty cold she couldnt shake for around 4 weeks. Then about another week of my daughter being sick.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To whom is she very moody and rude and nasty? Anyone other than you?


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

I had to take medication which has relieved most of the PMS symptoms. It can really be brutal, and you cannot control how you feel.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Omego said:


> I had to take medication which has relieved most of the PMS symptoms. It can really be brutal, and you cannot control how you feel.


No, but you can control how you treat others. My question is about how the OP's wife treats others during this time that she feels so awful.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

soulseer said:


> I have been having a bit of a slow sex life for a while. Some of you might know that already after seeing some bitter posts of mine over the last week or two.
> 
> Essentially my wife has very severe PMS. She becomes very moody pre period and I avoid her and really dislike her during that phase. Last cycle she went rude/nasty for 2 weeks before her period. Then she had her actual period then came down with a nasty cold she couldnt shake for around 4 weeks. Then about another week of my daughter being sick.
> 
> ...


I am very much like you. Lack of sex makes me cranky and masturbating doesn't help. I am a way happier person with regular, good sex.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I dont think its directed at me explicity. i think she is irritable. When irritable you get irritated by with whoever is around you the most .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

soulseer said:


> I dont think its directed at me explicity. i think she is irritable. When irritable you get irritated by with whoever is around you the most .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will ask point blank - how does she treat others? If she works, what about co-workers? Do these other people avoid her as you do?


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I am answering you point blank. 

We run a small business together. We are each others coworkers. Cant treat customers badly can we?

I am more concerned with how little porn does for me once sex becomes available. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

soulseer said:


> I am answering you point blank.
> 
> We run a small business together. We are each others coworkers. Cant treat customers badly can we?


So she can control herself enough to treat them just fine, but you are treated so well that you avoid her.



> I am more concerned with how little porn does for me once sex becomes available.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you are focusing on the wrong thing.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

soulseer said:


> I have been having a bit of a slow sex life for a while. Some of you might know that already after seeing some bitter posts of mine over the last week or two.
> 
> Essentially my wife has very severe PMS. She becomes very moody pre period and I avoid her and really dislike her during that phase. Last cycle she went rude/nasty for 2 weeks before her period. Then she had her actual period then came down with a nasty cold she couldnt shake for around 4 weeks. Then about another week of my daughter being sick.
> 
> ...



You sound similar to me.

When my wifee isn't in the mood for weeks, which still happens, I relieve myself to some porn. I'd rather not view porn and have sex with her, but with a LD or AD wifee, there's not much you can really do.

She is to take care of your needs as her own. That means, if you have a healthy high sex drive, she makes the effort and spices it up often instead of nothing for many weeks at a time.

Would she like it if you gave her no emotional support and closeness for those many weeks she isn't taking care of your sexual needs?

I too after sex, feel great, dark cloud is gone and I have great days. Properly due to us guys needing our release and boosting our testosterone levels. We are built this way. Little sex and we are miserable.

She knows her PMS is strong. She should of gone to the Doctor and got meds from day 1. Not difficult to do.

I would rather not view porn but the ladies can't have their cake and eat it too. Either they take care of our needs as their own and we do the same or they don't and we go to porn.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Tall Average Guy said:


> So she can control herself enough to treat them just fine, but you are treated so well that you avoid her.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are focusing on the wrong thing.


I think you are trying to force your way here. 

Yes PMS is unpleasant. Yes sometimes we snap at those we love. No it isn't ideal. Yes we should all be perfectly controlled humans who dont find others irritating at times. No we arent perfect humans.

I can be grumpy when stressed by bills/work/lack of sex etc etc.We all can. No its not ideal. I hear you.

My wife is a lovely person to be around when not PMSing. 

She will not take medicine unless dying. No I cant force her to take medicine. Yes it would be nice if she was not a cow at times but creating a whole war over her PMSing and medication etc etc is not going to make anything better. 

We have been together 14years and after my daughter she is the most stubborn person I know.

Yes the topic is about how the desire for porn or masturbatiin evaporates once sex is available to a husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

It is the novelty. 

For you actual sex is novel.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

clipclop2 said:


> It is the novelty.
> 
> For you actual sex is novel.


When we dont have a protracted sex drought and sex is more common I dont get bored of sex and turn to porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

What's the period between feast and famine?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

You need a young french maid...just to help her with the ... ahem...house chores


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

soulseer said:


> I think you are trying to force your way here.
> 
> Yes PMS is unpleasant. Yes sometimes we snap at those we love. No it isn't ideal. Yes we should all be perfectly controlled humans who dont find others irritating at times. No we arent perfect humans.
> 
> ...


It is merely a symptom, not the real issue.

But just as you can't force her to address it, I can't force you to address it either. So please, enjoy your topic.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

So not much loving for around 6 weeks! 

About 2 weeks into the dry 6weeks I noticed I had developed a routine of taking care of myself everyday to a little bit of light porn. 

Last night the dry spell ended. Praise the lord! 

Suddenly the black cloud over my head lifted , work was a breeze today and my children are less irritating.
And the routine of rubbing one out to porn disintergrated. 

I would far rather have sex with my wife than take care of sexual frustration manually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

Praise the Lord and pass the butter!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Women out there, correct me if I'm wrong.

I've heard there are very few doctors, women or men that specialize in treat PMS seriously. Even OBGYN. If true, I just don't understand why medical schools do not treat this issue more seriously.

I think the answer could be, do a lot of research, word of mouth, internet, phone calls, et to find a really good dr. that can treat her and get her hormone levels smoothed out and get her on therapy and can ease the pms she goes through.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I respect each and everyones posts here.

Sometimes we have to let people be. I have been down the 'lets fet this fixed road'.

It ends in two unhappy people.. one feeling like they are being accused of either abuse or being defective and the other feels accused of bullying or being oversensitive. 

It might be a symptom of a larger issue it might not be.

Not every PMS episode is that early or intense although she does have bad episodes every now and then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I think a good rousing f**k would be just the antidote for a PMS'ing woman... 


Really....!!! I have read that this does wonders....

But I don't understand the title of your thread..

Why are you concerned that you prefer real sex over porn?(or as I like to call it - fake sex...)


----------



## James2020 (Jun 4, 2014)

Definitely agree with OP, porn just doesn't match up. And lately it's even less beneficial... to the point where I rarely watch it anymore.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

sparkyjim said:


> I think a good rousing f**k would be just the antidote for a PMS'ing woman...
> 
> 
> Really....!!! I have read that this does wonders....
> ...


I have also read that sex can ease PMS symptoms. A PMSing woman however is an erratic creature best approached with caution.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

soulseer said:


> I have also read that sex can ease PMS symptoms. A PMSing woman however is an erratic creature best approached with caution.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl:

Don't poke the animal (pun intended)


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

If she does decide to go the doctor at some point she needs to go to a doc who specializes in bio-identical hormones, they do thorough checks and will often prescribe progesterin cream that is very similar to what you find at a supplement store, but stronger and with specific directions tailered to you. If she has anything like migraines this should help too!

And to those who argue that she should be nice no matter what you have obviously never went thru hormonal issues. I agree that someone shouldn't use hormones as an excuse to be a b!tch but that doesn't mean they won't be irritable. My son will have times where he is just more argumentive, my daughter will get irritable with people, my next daughter just cries at absolutely everything. I'm one who is a little more irritable but mostly I cry. My husband had low T and was just irritable he tried his hardest but i could see it there and yes sometimes I just couldn't wait for the grump to go to work. Yes he did good at work but I agreed he absolutely needed to maintain good business relations cause losing the job would only make matters worse. Saying if he was always nice to them he could do the same for me would be bs. Niceness can be like a bank account you only have so much to pay out and sometimes you have to prioritize what gets paid first, if both people agree that the boss or customers get priority who are we to argue. Why is it only the irritable person has to be patient, why can't we be patient with their struggle as well?

As to the original question that does not seem odd to me cause now that my husbands T and drive are up I have no need to take care of things myself either.

As far as sex during that time you might ask her if it would be easier for her if both of you weren't cranky. My husband took care of my needs pretty well cause he knew we functioned better when at least one of us was balanced.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

A lot of doctors who specialize in this area are also on the fringe. Some of what they do is not covered by regular insurance.

Women are ripped off when it comes to m medicine.


----------

